# Hello from the great southern land!!



## welshpony15

Hey Siobhan!  Yay, another person almost the same as meeeeee haha. Similar age, similar situation and similar location! That sucks that you were out for a few weeks.. but good to hear your back in the saddle again!

Ooooh Zoology! I was REALLY tempted to study that at uni, but i really didnt want to move away from home just yet (yup, im a wuss! lol), so i was limited to what the uni here offers. I got accepted into Graphic Design/Photography double degree at the start of this year but defered study til next year. Hopefully i can incorporate my horsieness into at least the photography side of things. It would be AWESOME to work with big cats!! They are so gorgeous.. im envious! Is it a science based course?


----------



## DarkEquine

welshpony15 said:


> Ooooh Zoology! I was REALLY tempted to study that at uni, but i really didnt want to move away from home just yet (yup, im a wuss! lol), so i was limited to what the uni here offers. I got accepted into Graphic Design/Photography double degree at the start of this year but defered study til next year. Hopefully i can incorporate my horsieness into at least the photography side of things. It would be AWESOME to work with big cats!! They are so gorgeous.. im envious! Is it a science based course?


Hah! Me neither! I'm still at home...I'm even worse than you. I'm older! I work full time and study part time. My uni is an hour away. It's a distance education course, so I can study in my spare time (Hah! What's that?)

Thankfully, there are two options with my zoology course, and two degree options. One is a more science based course which qualifies you as a "zoologist" and the second (the one I'm in) is a more practically based course and qualifies you as a "zoo curator". Last year, we got to help out the keepers with behavioural enrichment at Adelaide Zoo, working with the Sun Bears!


----------



## welshpony15

Hahaha dont feel bad, ill probably be at home until i finish my degree.. goodness, ill be 23!! I'll be studying full time and working casually, much to my wallets disgust.

Thats really good that you get two options with your degree. I'm not much of a science person, which is why i asked. Science based courses have never interested me much so i tend to steer clear of them, but the curator one your doing sounds great! I was thinking of doing Equine Studies here, and as much as i knew i would LOVE the horse aspect of it, i knew that deep down i would be loathing the chemistry and biology- as it is also a science based course.

So instead i went down a completely different road 0.o lol.


----------



## DarkEquine

Oh yeah, I thought about Equine Studies too! But then I realised that there's pretty much NO chance of getting a job out of it (not that zoology is much better!) and its a pretty narrow field.
I did both chemistry and biology in high school, 'cause I knew that they'd be a requirement for zoology. But I also did drama and ancient history, so, its good to have other interests!


----------



## welshpony15

Oh yes, thats certainly another reason that i didnt go into it.. not enough job prospects! I dont doubt there are jobs out there, they are just few and far between.

I didnt take any sciences at school. I did all the social science/creative classes  All the ones that apparently scale really bad, but it didnt effect me so i was happy!

Anyway its nice to meet you and we will certainly have to keep in contact!


----------



## DarkEquine

Oh man, I know about the scaling thing...I got all 70's and 80's for my exams, and ended up with a UAI around 55!!!
It was great meeting you as well, and we definately have to keep in contact!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Welcome! It looks like you're enjoying yourself here already, and I hope you continue to!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Have fun posting.


----------



## wild_spot

Hey There!

The Aussie contingent on here is growing :]

What Uni are you at, if you don't ming me asking? Your course sounds really interesting... I've always wanted to do something involving animals, but just like welshpony I have steered away from a lot of the equine courses due to the science basis... I just know I wouldn't do any good at that componenet!

Welcome to the forum, and I hope you enjoy it :]


----------



## DarkEquine

No I don't mind at all! I study at Charles Sturt University, Wagga Campus. It's distance education, cause I live about 1-2 hours away from my campus. Wagga's the only campus there that offers science based courses like that, sadly.


----------



## wild_spot

Ah, i'm jealous. When I was seriously thinking about doing an equine course that's where I wanted to go... The property I was born on is nearby on the river and I could have kept my horses there... I hope your enjoying your course?

What's the distance education like?


----------



## brookelovesparelli

i think thats the uni i have to go to become a cop.  can't really remember though.


----------



## DarkEquine

wild_spot said:


> Ah, i'm jealous. When I was seriously thinking about doing an equine course that's where I wanted to go... The property I was born on is nearby on the river and I could have kept my horses there... I hope your enjoying your course?
> 
> What's the distance education like?


 
Really good in some areas, and horrible in others.
Its good because I have time to work and do extra stuff like netball, dancing and (of course) horse riding!!!

But it's bad because there is no one to bounce ideas off from, and no lecturers to talk to except through forums and email. I graduated from my first year course in March, but I was in crutches :lol: after tearing my knee cartlidge at netball three days earlier.


----------



## welshpony15

OMG... Wagga. CSU is where ill be studying next year. I've lived here my whole life! If you dont mind me asking.. where are you from? (you can message me privately if you dont want to post it publically), chances are ive been there.

brooklovesparelli: im not sure CSU Wagga has a police course.. I have a feeling it may be another CSU campus, although not sure which one! Could be Bathurst perhaps?


----------



## DarkEquine

Hey, Becky! I messaged you! That's sooo funny that you live there! Its a shame I study distance, or we could be seeing each other next year!!


----------



## Kentucky

welcome to the site and enjoy the ride.


----------



## wild_spot

I was born in Wagga Calvary :]

Yay, people from places I know and love!

have either of you heard of the property Mundarlo?


----------



## welshpony15

Oh yay! cool! Hmm nope I havent heard of Mundarlo before, but that doesnt mean much as I'm not too familiar with properties around here. There are just too many of them in all different directions! lol.


----------



## wild_spot

Ha ha fair enough, I know what you mean, lol!

It's right on the murrumbidgee, my absolute favourite place ever. i miss living there, even though I was only 4 when I moved.

I can still remember going to see space jam in Wagga with my godmother on a holiday to Mundarlo, lol!


----------



## boxer

Hello!! I'm from Wagga too and I ride with Becky (welshpony15) each week. how exciting to have found all of these connections. Dark Equine can I ask where you ride because you said it is the only place you can where you don't need your own horse. That is our situation too but there is a place here in wagga to ride when you don't own your own horse.


----------



## welshpony15

wild_spot said:


> Ha ha fair enough, I know what you mean, lol!
> 
> It's right on the murrumbidgee, my absolute favourite place ever. i miss living there, even though I was only 4 when I moved.
> 
> I can still remember going to see space jam in Wagga with my godmother on a holiday to Mundarlo, lol!


Mannnn I love the river too!! We always float down it in the summer and have an absolutele blast! haha. Space jam hey  That takes me back! I remember the first time I saw a movie here was with my grandmother too, and it was Bambi! Time flies! 


Hey Amanda! Yup- we are riding buddies. Gah!- Siobhan told me where she rides but I cant remember its name! G..something?! or was it J..something?!? haha.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey,

Welcome to the fourm. Don't worry we don't bite...well some of us do (I wasn't meant to tell you s_hhh_) Watch out for the carrot stealer.


----------



## wild_spot

Ah I know... We used to take all the dogs down when I was little, and my godmother would tie a rope around my waist so I wouldn't get swept away, lol.!

Now they built their own jetty and go waterskiing all the time :] 

Ah I miss that place...


----------



## DarkEquine

boxer said:


> Hello!! I'm from Wagga too and I ride with Becky (welshpony15) each week. how exciting to have found all of these connections. Dark Equine can I ask where you ride because you said it is the only place you can where you don't need your own horse. That is our situation too but there is a place here in wagga to ride when you don't own your own horse.


Hey, that's so cool that you two have found each other on the forum! Or did you plan all this? :wink:

Yeah, I ride at Glenellen Riding Centre just north of Jindera. It's about 20 mins drive away from us, and SURROUNDED with pony clubs and adult riding centres, all of which require you to either be a) 12 years old, own a horse and have a freakin' scary soccer mum with money to burn or b) be 35 years old, own your own horse and BE a freakin' scary soccer mum!!! :roll:

There's nothing much here where I live for horseless riders, cause everyone in a country town EXPECTS you to live on 30 acres and own six horses...
But my riding instructer out at Jindera is great!! She has about eight school horses (ranging from little paint shetlands to 17 hand chestnut QHs!) and about 3 of her horses there AND about 5 agisted horses. She's on about 50-60 acres and her property backs onto the reserve, so we have plenty of space for cross-country courses and trail riding!!!
She specialises in beginner and nervous riders, so she was perfect for me when I started about 2.5 years ago. What's yours and Becky's instructer like?


----------



## boxer

Hey! I used to ride there when I lived in Albury!!! Say hello to Sue for me! My name is Amanda, not sure that she will remember me. Is Shazza still there? and Caramel? Caramel had the best trot to sit to ever!! I rode with her for about 12 months before moving to Wagga. I think it was during 2006 that I rode there.

I invited Becky to join this forum haha.

Our instructor is EFA registered and really really good. I've learnt so much since I have been there. She has just a few school horses as she only does it part time plus agistment and her own horses. We focus mostly on dressage but sometimes mix it up with jumping and gymnastic exercises. When I buy a horse I will be keeping out at her property (she only allows students to agist).


----------



## DarkEquine

Wow! What a small world! Yep, Shazza's still there, a little rough around the edges now, but still as sweet as ever! I rode her this arvo, just some trotting and a little cantering, while my knee recovers! Sue's actually trying out some new horses to try and lighten her work load!! She's a favourite among the littlies! 

Caramel's still there, the little git! She threw herself over the fence last week and has cuts all over her legs...ugh. I don't know what she was like when you were there, but we call her 'CaraMOLE' cause she beats up all the other ponies and horses unfortunate enough to be in the same paddock!

Man, I'm going to mention you next time I see Sue! Next week, bout Wed. I reckon she would remember you!
Sue's sooo great! She drove me home 2nite with Kel (her kelpie, not sure if she was there when you were) in the back. She's going to help me find a horse and then let me keep it on her property until I pay it off! She's going to use it for the school until I do, so I can just continue to ride, but on 'my' new horse!


----------



## welshpony15

Haha I knew where this convo was headed when Amanda asked where you rode! I remembered her riding in Albury! So this world has gotten even smaller! hahaha.


----------



## boxer

yeah I remember her dog Kel, she was just a pup when I was there. Sounds very typical of caramel. she must be the most accident prone horse there is! when I was there she had a hoof absess I think and cut her leg on a fence. good to hear things are going well there. poor shazza must be getting so old now. there are quite a few nice horses around the area in this months horse deals. (hope she doesn't get the ones I'm looking at haha).


----------



## DarkEquine

boxer said:


> yeah I remember her dog Kel, she was just a pup when I was there. Sounds very typical of caramel. she must be the most accident prone horse there is! when I was there she had a hoof absess I think and cut her leg on a fence. good to hear things are going well there. poor shazza must be getting so old now. there are quite a few nice horses around the area in this months horse deals. (hope she doesn't get the ones I'm looking at haha).


Aww, she must've been soooo cute as a pup! She still has ears that flap in the wind, though! :lol:
Gosh, I think Shazza's WELL into her 20's now! She's got all these scars on her rump from Caramel's teeth! And cause she's a grey, they stand out like a sore thumb! She's such a sweetheart though, pulls all sorts of funny faces when she's being girthed, though!

Sue's actually just bought two new horses. One is a 15.2 grey gelding, and he's an interesting crossbreed - arab x QH!! He's got all these black scars on his rump too, cause he's an ex Pony Club horse and wasn't rugged up to his eyeballs all year around! He'd been living in a mob paddock for six years...not ridden...
His name WAS Buddy :roll: but you can imagine how much Sue loved that and now he's been chistened 'Stirling'!

The second's a 16.1 chestnut QH x called Morgan! :?
He's got the best sitting trot...just floats along! Awesome! But he canters like an 11hh Shetland!!!

Not sure if you knew these horses when you were there, but we said farewell to both Chika and Benson last year... Chika was the little brown stockhorse and Benson was the 16.3 black dressage gelding. Sue still can't even bear to mention their names in conversation. :-(


----------



## boxer

awww chika was such a little darling, she had the sweetest face, so sad to hear about her and Benson. I only rode Benson a few times because he was just new there towards the end of my time there. Does she still have Saffron? I expect that she would have passed on a couple of years ago because she was really old and getting a bit sick by the time I left. I remember all about how girthy Shazza was.

QH cross Arabs are really nice. Our instructor has a 7yo grey mare, she is such a darling horse, always loves to know what's going on and be near people.


----------



## DarkEquine

Oh, yeah, I forgot about Saffy...she's gone too. 'Bout March last year. Poor Sue, she's had a bad run with all these old horses.
Almost forgot, she's really into broodmares at the moment. She's got Tawra in foal, AGAIN, to a huge 17hh grey stallion, so she's hoping for a little grey filly, but Tawra throws to the bay side. Glenn (her most recent foal) is just being backed now. He's so gorgeous!
She's also got a fairly new horse from a year ago, Bramble, in foal as well. She WAS going to be Sue's new competition horse, but she's too much of a twit around people!
I've never heard of QH x Arabs before! Sterling's got an Arab head with QH butt! 
What are the horse's you guys have at your riding school? What's your riding school called, if you don't mind me asking? What's your instructer like?


----------



## boxer

Ah, I think it is probably best saffy is gone, poor old girl. Tawra was in foal with what must be Glen when I left there. 

Our school is called Rivergums horse centre. the lesson horses are a connemare and a couple of welsh ponies and then she also uses her quarab (quarter horse x arab) to teach her kids to ride. She has a few Off Track Thoroughbreds that she trains. she is a really great instructor. really good at breaking things down into easy to understand bits.


----------



## welshpony15

QH Arab crosses tend to be quite common.. and with good reason  They are gorgeous! hehe. Australia now has a Quarab Registry too (as of 2003).

Our instructor is fantastic! She really knows her stuff when it comes to most area's of riding and horse care. She recently sold her competition horse to work with her young TB mare 'Finetti' who is coming along nicely! Janes a very honest instructor too, which is what I love about her. If your doing something wrong she will tell you, and explain how to fix it. I couldnt ask for a better instructor.. and friend  

Horses: Well, firstly we have Socks, a 14.1hh Grey Connemara Gelding. Socks is about 17 years old, but has had very solid dressage and jumping training in his earlier years. He has a rocking horse canter and a super smooth jump. He is great because he is very forgiving with beginners, but also has the right training for more advanced riders too. He can be a bit of a grump.. and i wouldnt like to cross him on a bad day, but generally he is just a big lump who likes to eat. lol.

Spring: A 12hh Bay Welsh Pony.. very sweet and used for all the littlies. I really have no idea how old she is, mid teens at a guess. She's a funny little mare.. generally doesnt like to be coddled or given treats, but just happily goes along with the kiddies and does whatever they ask. 

Misty: The newest member of the clan! Misty is a 7 year old 14.1hh grey Welsh B Mare who is simply the sweetest thing you could ever come across. Her last owners bred and trainer her, so she really has a sooky gorgeous nature. She's training prelim & novice dressage and has quite good laterals established. She hasnt done much jumping, and as I found out the other day; not much trail riding either (do you know boulders have teeth?!?!)

Those three are the main ponies, but there is also Holly who is a 7yr old QHx Arab that Jane bred and trained. She's still green so isnt really used as a lesson horse. I took her out on the trails the other day and it was like she OWNED the place.. completely in her element. (Although Misty, the well trained pony was a mess.. she was shaking the entire time).

And then there is Ivy.. who is a 2yr old Welsh Pony, about 11hh who is unbroken but going well with her basic training. She is such a sweety too. She is Spring's foal, out of Snowy(i think that was his name,who was a little grey pony.. dont know alot about him).

There is also Paddy, a 14.2hh Bay Standardbred gelding who Jane uses in the Sulky. He is a good natured boy with a not so good past.. he is broken to saddle too, but doesnt have the nicest paces!

Finetti is Janes project.. a Bay TB Mare. Dont know alot about her really.. shes only young and probably stands at almost 16hh. She is SUPER sweet like Misty.

Andy is another Bay TB who has been out for a fair while.. he's been lame for quite a long time.. so is enjoying lots of grazing time at the moment! Apparently if he wasnt lame I would have been riding him by now.

Ummmm then there are 4 Agistment horses. Two TB's who I dont have anything to do with, Basil, and Tex who is owned by a friend of mine.. I ride him in lessons sometimes if we are short of horses. He's a 15.2hh Chestnut Appy (with no spots though).

And thats it!!  I think I've covered every horse on the property now! LOL.


----------



## boxer

haha, yeah good job Becky! I think Tex is only 15 hh but looks bigger cos he is so chunky. He does have spots but they are dark spots (not white) so they blend into his coat. You are so right about Socks! he is so darn food orientated!


----------



## welshpony15

Haha yeah he probably is only 15hh  he just reminds me of a tank! lol


----------



## DarkEquine

Gosh, they all sound like awesome horses and ponies! Jane sounds like a great instructer, and like you said, a good friend. That's what Sue's like with me at the moment!

I'm going to list all the horse's here at the moment (I wont go into detail, as there are so many!!!)

Ponies:
Pudding: 11hh bay gelding
Toby: 11.3hh brown gelding (black spots around his eyes)
????: 12.1hh black and white paint mare (gorgeous!)

Beginner horses:
Shazza (of course): 14.1hh grey (well, white now) mare
Freckle: 14hh fleabitten grey mare (grumpy!!)
McGreggor: 14.2 (looks 15hh!! fatso) bay gelding
Morgan: 15.1hh chestnut QH x gelding (canters like a shetland!)

Intermediate horses:
Caramel: 'bout 15.1hh chestnut mare with flaxen mane/tail
Ozzie: 15.2hh black SB gelding (JUST learnt not to pace!!)
Sterling: 15hh fleabitten grey QH x arab gelding (would be a beginner, but he hasn't been "bomproofed" yet)

Advanced Horses:
Rio: 14.2hh bay gelding (twitchy!!!)
Sabre: 14.3hh bay arab x gelding (even more twitchy!!!)

Sue's horses:
Tawra: 15.3hh bay broodmare (injured, has pretty much NO hip cartlidge left, very flexible - just perfect for popping out babies!!)
Bramble: 16hh bay broodmare (twitchy, but a sweetheart)
Silhouette: 15.1hh grey TB x (bout 5 years old, VERY green)

Agisted horses:
Kate: 14.1hh palomino mare
???: 17hh TB x WB (with possible appy???) red roan mare
And a few more that I have nothing to do with...
Whew! That was exhausting! I might have missed a few, but I'll edit later.

Do you guys have anywhere for trail riding/cross-country? How many acres are you on? What riding facilities do you have? Sue's still saving up for an all-weather arena!


----------



## boxer

hey I remember McGreggor!! he was pretty cool, with a big roman nose if I remember rightly. I also remember the lovely silhoutte. Do you know she is a rescue? she was absolute skin and bone when Sue bought her from an auction. I didn't see her at the start but she was still skin and bone when I saw her after she had doubled her weight so she must have been absolutely on deaths door. She turned out really nice looking though. 

haha, Sue's been saving for that indoor forever! we have an outdoor 20 x 60 dressage arena to ride in and a large round yard. I ahven't been out on any trails but Becky has (as she said in her above story about misty freaking out).


----------



## welshpony15

Aww they all sound like cute horses! Behind Jane's place are lots of hills & bushland. As far as I know most of it is privately owned, but we often ride along grass beside the roads (which are dirt roads anyway), and also venture into some of the scrub around the place. Cantering up the hill is a good workout for the horses too.. (not to mention the workout you get by trying to push them up the hill without breaking back to a trot!).

We dont have any cross country courses either, but most students arent up to that stage anyway. Alot of people tend to go out to CSU for that sort of thing. Jane and I always wonder if someone out there would like to donate a few hundred thousand for an indoor arena.. haha- fat chance!


----------



## DarkEquine

Oh yeah, Mc G is an awesome horse! Good plod-a-long for the beginner riders, but if you push him, he's also an EXCELLENT jumper! Good confidence booster - no refusals, no run outs (he might go back into a trot though!) 

No, I didn't know that Sil was a rescue! Gosh, she's done really well with her! She's a sweetheart, very smoochy, strange for a rescue horse? 

I know! Sue's been telling me that ever since I got here! If she was telling you that in 2006, I don't think its EVER going to happen!

What's out at CSU, Becky? Do they have a XC course out there? Oh, is that for the Equine Studies students? How funny is it trying to get old, fat horses up a hill at a canter!! lol


----------



## boxer

CSU has excellent equine facilities. They have a HUGE all weather arena, an outdoor arena and a cross country course. They often host competitions out there.


----------



## DarkEquine

Omg, guess what? I just got some free tickets to the 3-day event in Melbourne!!!!!!!!
I'll be meeting up with a friend competing in the 3-star dressage on the Sunday, and going watch the cross-country section on the Sunday! I'm soooo excited! I'll be able to see Beijing Silver Medalists! Anyone interested in coming down to Melb? Lol, I know its a long way from Wagga!


----------



## boxer

that's awesome. have fun there!! I'm not going but hope to get to an event of some kind this year. I went to equitana last November. It was sooooooo brilliant. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## DarkEquine

Wow, I would LOVE to have gone to Equitana! How was it?
I'm going to take heaps of pics of the event (if they allow cameras) and post them here!


----------



## welshpony15

CSU has the most amazing horse facilities  It's got almost everything you can imagine because of the Equine Studies course, and its also the venue for all the horse/training clinics and XC comps held here. 
In a nutshell it has:
- A huge indoor arena (biggest in southern hemisphere if i remember correctly)
- 2 Sand arenas
- XC Course- prelim to adv.
- Sand track
- Treadmill and horse walker
- 6 stable blocks

Makes me wish i did Equine Studies thats for sure! Sometimes I wonder if i should apply for that instead of what i got accepted in.. hmmmm lol. Just not sure where i will end up afterwards!


----------



## welshpony15

gah woops- i forgot to read the next page!! haha Sorry to be so behind guys!

That sounds like it would be heaps of fun! Go you! Yeah, Amanda the LUCKY DUCK! I havent been to Equitana yet but its on the to do list!


----------



## boxer

wanna plan a trip to it next year Becky! It was absolutely the best!! And that's even though I didn't get to see any of the evening events because sold out so fast. I'm definately getting in early next year. It was so great to see so much horse activity and there were so many workshops to choose from. I learnt sooo much. and next year I'm taking more money to spend as well because they have four huge halls of stuff to buy. the way of the horse competition was really brilliant and Guy Maclean was awesome! I'm definately getting tickets to the dressage comp next year though. It poured with rain and was absolutely freezing the first day I was there!


----------



## welshpony15

Oooh yes!! You can count me in!  Goodness, I'd better start saving now... I can only imagine what I would spend at a place like Equitana *gasps*


----------



## makin tracks

Welcome to the forum. 

I live in Qld but I spent 7 not so lovely weeks at Kapooka 3 years ago. Then I went back to revisit old memories when my son marched out in March this year.


----------



## welshpony15

Ooh yes Kapooka! It's amazing how many people come to Wagga between the army base and the uni.. probably a fair chunck of the population! I'd love to live in QLD i reckon. It would have to be on the coast though.. sunny beaches and sea breeze


----------



## Bears Girl

I'm another Queenslander! I live on the central coast. I only have a couple of horsey friends where we are living, but I'm a little property bound at the moment. My hubby is making me a float that is almost finished, once it is finished I'll be able to take my boys (I refer to my 3 geldings as my boys  ) out riding with more people.

It's good to see some more Aussies on the forum.


----------



## DarkEquine

Off to Melbourne tonight!!!!!!!! Going to see the horsies at the 3 day event cross-country!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## welshpony15

Nice to meet you Bears Girl!!  And WOOT! You'll have a blast there! You'll have to tell us all about it when you get back!!


----------



## DarkEquine

Just got back tonight. 
It was A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!!!!! Went into Werribee around 10:30am and the two-star's were just starting their course! 

We planted ourselves near the "sharknet splash" (possibly the coolest water jump EVA) and watched two riders fall into the drink and one crazy grey gelding skitzed out after the drop and almost took out the photographer! lol

Omg, the three-star riders are freaking nuts! The jumps were pretty much showjumping height of the same level and the horses there were soooo muscled and buff. I was jealous! hah hah!

And the trade village was awesome!! Horseland, Saddleworld, Horse Ryder...they were all there, and I bought myself a helmet (it was $50!!!) some half-chaps and a pair of gloves!
Sue told me to check out the Irish Draft Horse Association's tent and look for the pic of 'Kilharken' - the stallion who Bramble's in foal to! He's gorgeous! Dappled grey and great legs on him! We're hoping for a grey filly, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Kentucky

that is great, Dark Equine, glad you had fun


----------



## boxer

cool, sounds like you had heaps of fun. got any pics to put up on here?


----------



## DarkEquine

Left my camera at my sisters place!!!!!
Didn't take many photos, was too enthralled by it all. lol
But I'm definately going back to Equitana. When is it on????


----------



## boxer

equitana should be on again next year in november. it's only on every second year and used to be on the odd numbered years but that has changed because in 07 it was postponed because of the equine influenza outbreak. time has flown since then hasn't it? doesn't seem like it was nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## DarkEquine

I know! I keep thinking it was just last year. hmm......
Well, I'm definately going next year then! You going? If so, then Becky, you'd betta be coming too!


----------



## boxer

yeah I'm planning on going and so is Becky. This year we might go to the Sydney International 3 day event and the sydney international dressage this year.


----------

